# Is he too young for raw food?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

He is not too young but you do have to be careful about transitioning. It is expected to have some very loose stools for a bit as their stomach acid and intestinal flora adjusts. I would be sure you are using a high quality diet with quality ingredients if you purchased it. With a puppy I would not mix too much up at once. If you want to transition do it deliberately and stick with it. Mine has never been fed kibble as he was weaned to raw. But it takes a lot of commitment.


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

I have raised two Dobermans on raw right from the beginning. I have never had a problem in bone development, allergies, skin, fur, indigestion. Clean up and housebreaking are amazingly easy.
My Spoo has been on raw since I got her from the breeder.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

mine was weaned on raw. I continued, but to make it easy I get Answers raw food. Feeding raw is expensive but worth it. Go slow and you will be fine


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

I am so fortunate where I live to have a game processor that makes frozen 1 lb packages neatly available. Ingredients are simply range free venison, elk and sometimes buffalo with organ and
15% bone (if requested) all ground like hamburger. Makes it so easy and although I purchase in 48 lb box it averages apprx. $2.77 a lb. I don't know what I would do if I did not have that.
I do have a quality kibble that I accustom them to so when we travel or vacation they easily accept that. I do travel, shows or camping etc. with the frozen raw.


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

That should have said, I 'do not' travel and feed raw.


----------



## Beesknees (Apr 4, 2021)

Sole0102 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Cooper is 19 weeks old and I have been wondering a lot about raw food. I actually bought some today from a local pet store. It is turkey and fish and is in little cubes. However, now I'm a little apprehensive. The stuff that I have is for puppies. He is currently on kibble but doesn't eat anywhere near the recommended amount. I'm unsure about what to do. I'm worried that I won't feed him enough of the raw food or that it will upset his stomach. Is he too young? Any advice?
> 
> Thanks


Never too young for raw food. Ease him into the transition though over the course of a few weeks


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

Beesknees said:


> Never too young for raw food. Ease him into the transition though over the course of a few weeks
> [/Q
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

I messaged you


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

You can start raw as soon as they are weaned, so don't worry. Start with something too big for the dog, like a whole chicken leg or whole back. This is because your puppy is coming off kibble and will swallow it whole without chewing.

I would also purchase chicken parts so that he can get a nice chew session. Ground bones do not offer chewing fun and don't clean the teeth as well.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I never eased any of the dogs into raw. I often don't even know what they had been eating between their first home, the dog pound, and the pound rescue. If you let them skip a meal they should have no problem transitioning. The problem with transitioning between kibble is the change in grain. A dog on a corn based food will have trouble switching to a food on a wheat based formula, etc. Since you aren't feeding grains you should have a problem.


----------

